# Analysis Haydn Piano Sonata Bb Hob. xvi:2 [first movement]



## WKMT London (Jan 12, 2018)

Here a fabulous article by WKMT about Haydn Piano Sonata No. 2

https://www.piano-composer-teacher-london.co.uk/post/haydn-sonata-in-b-hob-xvi-2-first-movement


----------

